# Liquid Water Soluble Shea Butter



## lillybella (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi,
Not sure where to post this...

Has anyone tried the Liquid Water Soluble Shea Butter from the Chemistry Store?

How?

Has anyone used it in M&P?

Thanks,
lily


----------



## Hazel (Oct 15, 2013)

Bump! :wave:


----------



## lillybella (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi Hazel, where did I get bumped to?


----------



## Hazel (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi lillybella,

You're still in the MP section. I just bumped the thread so it would show at the top of 'Today's Posts' and 'New Posts'. I thought more people would see it and possibly someone would have an answer for you. I can't help because I've never used water soluble shea.

If you don't get an answer, you might want to consider bumping it again in a couple of days. Some members only come on every few days or only once a week...hard to believe, but it's true.


----------



## lillybella (Oct 15, 2013)

Thank you, Hazel 
I have never heard of bumping!
How do I bump something?


----------



## Nevada (Oct 15, 2013)

You bump or nudge by replying. 
I would just use regular Shea Butter.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 15, 2013)

As Nevada already said, just post another comment and it will take your topic to the top again. Be careful with the amount of shea you add since it can kill the lather.


----------



## lillybella (Oct 15, 2013)

The liquid shea is water soluble; so it can be added to M&P better than the regular shea.
It can be added to lotions - anything that is water based.

I just want to know what folks think of it. :razz:


----------



## Hazel (Oct 16, 2013)

I say give it a try if no one else has used it. But I'd suggest starting with a small amount - maybe 1/2 teaspoon or 1 teaspoon per pound of base. I think it was Genny who mentioned adding extra oils to MP base will reduce lather. You might want to skim through the MP section to look for info on adding extra oil. You might find helpful info or tips.


----------



## lillybella (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks, Hazel
I added 1 tsp to M&P. It doesn't decrease lather because it isn't in an oil state. That's suppose to be the beauty of it - to turn regular, plain M&P into Shea Butter M&P.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 16, 2013)

But it _*would *_decrease lather if you added too much. I've found out from personal experience that too much oil kills the lather.  Also, the soap could be too soft or have problems setting up and then you have a lot of free oil which could go rancid.


----------

